# Graco 695



## Delboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi painters and paintesses,I'm new to the group, I've just got a graco 695 for waterbase coats,just wondering what else I can put through it..can I use red oxide?if so what would I flush with..could do with a.list of can do and can nots..cheers peeps and looking forward to chats and tips.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pretty much anything if you are prepared to clean it out properly. But many here are wary of running oil and shellac based items, or bonding primers of any type, because of concerns about not getting all of it out. Personally, I only run waterbased products through my airless and use my HVLP for oils, stains, and clears.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have run epoxy, solvent and water base types, water base paints and poly, oil, oil stain,shellac, lacquer and every type of thinner out there through my 695 and never had a problem. As stated make sure it is cleaned out well. Hot solvents will eat packing's faster but you gotta change them anyway. Pumps don't care what you push through them as long as they are clean when you are done.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

kmp said:


> I have run epoxy, solvent and water base types, water base paints and poly, oil, oil stain,shellac, lacquer and every type of thinner out there through my 695 and never had a problem. As stated make sure it is cleaned out well. Hot solvents will eat packing's faster but you gotta change them anyway. Pumps don't care what you push through them as long as they are clean when you are done.


What he said.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Delboy said:


> Hi painters and paintesses,I'm new to the group, I've just got a graco 695 for waterbase coats,just wondering what else I can put through it..can I use red oxide?if so what would I flush with..could do with a.list of can do and can nots..cheers peeps and looking forward to chats and tips.


All boys and girls who paint are referred to as painters, its pretty gender neutral, just saying


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

What the hell is a paintess??? First time in 30+ years I've heard that one. Count yourself lucky lilpaintchic didn't tear into you on that one. Though apparently "paintchic" is a proper term lol. In which case, from this point forward, all male painters will be referred to "paint dudes". Don't want to hear any of this "paint dudess" stuff either....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> What the hell is a paintess??? First time in 30+ years I've head that one. Count yourself lucky lilpaintchic didn't tear into you on that one. Though apparently "paintchic" is a proper term lol. In which case, from this point forward, all male painters will be referred to "paint dudes". Don't want to hear any of this "paint dudess" stuff either....




What? Are you serious? 
What about the paint-Zers out there, or the non-binary coatings applicators? 
Obviously you’re not up to date on current year culture. I’m offended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

kmp said:


> I have run epoxy, solvent and water base types, water base paints and poly, oil, oil stain,shellac, lacquer and every type of thinner out there through my 695 and never had a problem. As stated make sure it is cleaned out well. Hot solvents will eat packing's faster but you gotta change them anyway. Pumps don't care what you push through them as long as they are clean when you are done.




This, though I would caution against running lacquer. 
No technical reason you can’t run lacquer in the same machine as other coatings, but you better really make sure it’s cleaned perfectly and flushed immediately. Lacquer thinner doesn’t play well with residue from pretty much any other coating type. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> What? Are you serious?
> What about the paint-Zers out there, or the non-binary coatings applicators?
> Obviously you’re not up to date on current year culture. I’m offended.
> 
> ...


What can I tell you? I'm old.lain:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> What? Are you serious?
> What about the paint-Zers out there, or the non-binary coatings applicators?
> Obviously you’re not up to date on current year culture. I’m offended.
> 
> ...


Just refer to them as THEY and you are all good.


----------

